
Huawei expects a 20% drop in phone sales, thanks to lack of Google apps - Dutchie2020
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/03/huawei-reportedly-expecting-a-20-drop-in-phone-sales-thanks-to-export-ban/
======
simonblack
In other words, even without Google, Huawei maintains 80% of its sales.

But looked at from the other direction, that's a 100% drop for Google sales
for every Huawei phone that's sold.

I've said it before but ...

Rule number one in business is 'Never, ever, turn away a paying customer'.

